# Where to live?



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

We are moving to Dubai in October and will be working in RAK. We want to live in Dubai, can anyone suggest the best place to live in order to commute to RAK?


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Hi Kate and Phil,

Ras al Khayma is a bit far from Dubai. So i would recommend living Al Garhoud which is near the airport. If that is still too far i would look into nice places in Sharjah but the no alcohol rule can be tough. 

I will be relocating to Dubai in a month. I hope you two get settled in quickly.

Sam


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Kate and Phil,

I agree with Khoury's comment above. If you are working in RAK, then it's best to live somewhere closer like Sharjah. If you would like to still live in Dubai, try the Al Mamzar area which is closer towards the border of Sharjah. They have some nice new residential complexes coming up and are quite reasonable. Also the Al Nahda area is very close to Sharjah and could be another option for you to look at.

All the best with your move!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm curious as to why you don't want to live in RAK. Easier journey to work, cheaper and you can get to Dubai at weekends.

Failing that, consider Al Quasais, Mirdiff, Rashidiyah and thereabouts as close to Emirates Road.

-


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I'm curious as to why you don't want to live in RAK. Easier journey to work, cheaper and you can get to Dubai at weekends.
> 
> Failing that, consider Al Quasais, Mirdiff, Rashidiyah and thereabouts as close to Emirates Road.
> 
> -


Thank you all for the replies! We've been told by someone who lives in Dubai that RAK might be a little on the 'quiet' side??? 
Obviously we will visit RAK before we move out but we have seen some places to live in Arabian Ranches and The Springs. Could anyone please advise me how long the commute to RAK would be from these developments bearing in mind that I will be able to work flexible hours and hopefully miss any major traffic.

Thanks in advance.

ps. what time does rush hour usually start / finish?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Kate&Phil said:


> Thank you all for the replies! We've been told by someone who lives in Dubai that RAK might be a little on the 'quiet' side???
> Obviously we will visit RAK before we move out but we have seen some places to live in Arabian Ranches and The Springs. Could anyone please advise me how long the commute to RAK would be from these developments bearing in mind that I will be able to work flexible hours and hopefully miss any major traffic.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Yes RAK is quiet, but it's very restful compared with the hussle & bustle of Dubai. Take a look before deciding. It has some hotels & bars.

The Springs is a huge develpment of identical small houses and is towards the far end of Dubai from RAK. Arabian Ranches is a little closer and on Emirates Road, but still a fair drive each day on roads with lots of bad drivers.

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rush hour starts anytime after 7:00am and could continue depending on traffic accidents, however minor the may be. I would suggest choosing Arabian Ranches as it is right on Emirates Road. Although the Springs area is not too far, you would be better off living in AR if you choose to live in Dubai, or somewhere closer the Sharjah border as Elphaba has mentioned. If I'm not mistaken, it takes approximately 45 minutes to an hour to drive to RAK. Do keep in mind the traffic conditions as they are highly unpredictable. RAK is definitely quieter than Dubai. So at the end of the day, it all boils down to your choice of whether you would like to be stuck in the daily commute because you'd rather live in Dubai or live in RAK and visit Dubai over the weekends.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Try Mirdiff...you'll still get some nice small communities, tons of expats and yet be part of dubai and 50 minutes away from RAK. Plus Mirdiff is bang on Emirates road. And best of all, In Mirdiff you can get a 4 bed villa less than what costs to get a 3 bed in Springs or AR... (Mirdiff is much much closer to RAK than AR or Springs)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just one point. There are more bars in RAK than in Mirdiff....

-


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

RAK would be cheaper than the sharjah side of Dubai but from the visits I've made there and the people I know who live there it is an extremely sleepy place to stay. Yes there are a few hotels with bars and restaurants but I'm sure you would soon exhaust them.

Mirdiff doesn't have many bars but does have restaurants at the new Mirdiff mall, is close to the airport hotels, Deira, Wafi etc. Plus its very convenient for the airport (watch you're not too close to the flight path) and there are good value villas (by Dubai standards of value at least).

Commuting up to RAK in the morning and back in the evening you would be going against most of traffic so it should be relatively painless and the road is a lot less busy that way than the DXB-AD commute which so many people do.


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

jimbean said:


> RAK would be cheaper than the sharjah side of Dubai but from the visits I've made there and the people I know who live there it is an extremely sleepy place to stay. Yes there are a few hotels with bars and restaurants but I'm sure you would soon exhaust them.
> 
> Mirdiff doesn't have many bars but does have restaurants at the new Mirdiff mall, is close to the airport hotels, Deira, Wafi etc. Plus its very convenient for the airport (watch you're not too close to the flight path) and there are good value villas (by Dubai standards of value at least).
> 
> Commuting up to RAK in the morning and back in the evening you would be going against most of traffic so it should be relatively painless and the road is a lot less busy that way than the DXB-AD commute which so many people do.


Thanks to everyone for the responses. I think it's best for us to go and visit RAK before we make any decisions. Just one more quick question, how much is a litre of petrol?
Cheers!


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

oh! said:


> Try Mirdiff...you'll still get some nice small communities, tons of expats and yet be part of dubai and 50 minutes away from RAK. Plus Mirdiff is bang on Emirates road. And best of all, In Mirdiff you can get a 4 bed villa less than what costs to get a 3 bed in Springs or AR... (Mirdiff is much much closer to RAK than AR or Springs)


The only thing about Mirdiff is the planes for the airport over your head every 5th minute, with the pollution that goes with it. At least upper Mirdiff. Besides that, it's an ok area.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kate&Phil said:


> Thanks to everyone for the responses. I think it's best for us to go and visit RAK before we make any decisions. Just one more quick question, how much is a litre of petrol?
> Cheers!


It's Aed 6.25 for a gallon of petrol.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Kate&Phil said:


> We are moving to Dubai in October and will be working in RAK. We want to live in Dubai, can anyone suggest the best place to live in order to commute to RAK?


Thats well over an hour commute ..... have you given any thought to either living in RAK or Al Hamra ..... particularly the latter .... all the facilities at a fraction of the cost ?

If you are dead set on living in DXB however, stay well away of the Emirates road (hwy 311) any where around National paints.

Best bet would be to drive a couple of kilometers out further east to the Hwy 611 and use it ... far better traffic flow with very few of the hassels. Whichever way you decide I don't envy you making tht trip each day even if you employed a driver.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Kate&Phil said:


> Thank you all for the replies! We've been told by someone who lives in Dubai that RAK might be a little on the 'quiet' side???
> Obviously we will visit RAK before we move out but we have seen some places to live in Arabian Ranches and The Springs. Could anyone please advise me how long the commute to RAK would be from these developments bearing in mind that I will be able to work flexible hours and hopefully miss any major traffic.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Arabian Ranches to RAK ... 2 minutes out to 611 from here, then cut back onto the 311 further up north .... 1 hour 15 minutes each way .... I've done it several times .... And you pretty much don't get any peak hour traffic effect on the 611 .... just a whole lot of trucks, but then again there no problem as they pretty much stay out of everyones way....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I drive an hour and fifteen to twenty min to work, going the max can go pretty much. It gets old, quickly. Sitting for 2 and a half hours each day driving, adds so much on to your work day. 4 times a week is a pain, can only imagine adding another day on. To come to Dubai on the weekends wouldnt be that long of a drive for a once a week type thing.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's Aed 6.25 for a gallon of petrol.


It's up 6.9 dhs a gallon now.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> *I drive an hour and fifteen to twenty min to work, going the max can go pretty much. It gets old, quickly. Sitting for 2 and a half hours each day driving, adds so much on to your work day. 4 times a week is a pain,* can only imagine adding another day on. To come to Dubai on the weekends wouldnt be that long of a drive for a once a week type thing.


Ouch !!! .. .. but then again unfortunately lots seem to have to do it !!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Ouch !!! .. .. but then again unfortunately lots seem to have to do it !!!


If I drive under the speed limit a leisurely drive, its about an hour and 45 minutes. There are so many people doing the Dubai to Abu Dhabi drive. I see the villas and complexus being thrown up but they need a massive amount to be built to bring down rental prices in Abu Dhabi and they are in no hurry to do anything of the sort. 

RAK's pricing is so low that you could probably use that extra amount to come to dubai every weekend.  And then can experience a number of the hotels here and all they offer.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If I drive under the speed limit a leisurely drive, its about an hour and 45 minutes. There are so many people doing the Dubai to Abu Dhabi drive. I see the villas and complexus being thrown up but they need a massive amount to be built to bring down rental prices in Abu Dhabi and they are in no hurry to do anything of the sort.
> 
> RAK's pricing is so low that you could probably use that extra amount to come to dubai every weekend.  And then can experience a number of the hotels here and all they offer.


I did the drive out to Jebel Dhanna a couple of weeks ago and they are fairly marching on with some of those developments around Abu Dhabi, Al Raha Beach, Al Reem and the other ones centred around the airport.

Anytime I've had to go to Abu Dhabi, the Yas Island road is certainly making a difference now.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah but the issue is when coming back to Dubai, sometimes it gets stuck starting from Jebel Ali.
And when there's an accident which is quite frequent on the this road expect to be stuck for at least 30mn.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If I drive under the speed limit a leisurely drive, its about an hour and 45 minutes. There are so many people doing the Dubai to Abu Dhabi drive. I see the villas and complexus being thrown up but they need a massive amount to be built to bring down rental prices in Abu Dhabi and they are in no hurry to do anything of the sort.
> 
> *RAK's pricing is so low that you could probably use that extra amount to come to dubai every weekend.*  And then can experience a number of the hotels here and all they offer.


When we were looking all about I was dead keen on RAK and Al Hamra .... The pricing there in similar to an entry level at AR was about 20 grand cheaper but without the ambiance .... the ride would have been horrendous once the novelty had warn off .... 

Have done an hour and 15 commute before .... lasted 9 months and I was well past it by the time I eventually moved .... its no joy !! ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But their jobs are in RAK :confused2: so all the more reason to stay there.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> But their jobs are in RAK :confused2: so all the more reason to stay there.


Exactly Jynx as you've already suggested .... live there and commute down to DXB for the weekends ....

In reality once you get into the stride of things, how often do most people go out partying every night through the week ... not regularly every night ... well for most any way !!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Would also recommend staying in RAK and using the difference in cost to visit Dubai/AD at weekends. But, if you choose Dubai, bear in mind that the E611 bypass is a lot less stressful to use than the Emirates Road (which is horrible through Sharjah in my experience - crowded and you have to be comfortable driving with other idiot road users an inch off your back bumper) so Mirdif might be your best bet. As Elph says though, there are more bars in RAK! Not to mention that your booze runs would be a lot quicker!


----------

